# How much % performance difference between 8gb 1333 and 1600mhz? RAM



## cool.dx.rip (Mar 25, 2013)

Guys,Out of curiosity can u tell me How much % performance difference between 2X4GB 1333 and 1600mhz?Would its performance noticeable with this type of rig
PRO:i5 3470
GPU:7850 2gb and also in 7770
Monitor 18.5 led
as i m a normal gamer.will i notice it in my gaming time?will % increase if ram size gets big such as 32GB or 16GB?
Sorry for BAD ENGLISH


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 25, 2013)

Short answer: little to none.

Long answer: It depends on what applications use it and how they use it.  Most games will not see a noticeable change from the small timing difference.  More cpu/ram intensive games might see a very slight performance boost, but not much.

Question: How much is the upgrade?  If its less than $30 USD I'd say go for it, other wise you probably wont notice it at all.


----------



## BiggieShady (Mar 25, 2013)




----------



## tokyoduong (Mar 26, 2013)

1. This should be in the motherboard and memory forum.
2. Thank you Biggie for showing us that higher clock RAM gives us more bandwidth
3. Use the search function, this question has been asked so many times
4. This thread should be closed.
5. Stop saying sorry for bad english and just freaking learn good english. You seem to be able to do it in some places and then type like a 12 year old texting in another. You don't have bad english, you decided to text. And nobody cares if you're not 100% correct grammatically here.


----------



## Frick (Mar 26, 2013)

tokyoduong said:


> 1. This should be in the motherboard and memory forum.
> 2. Thank you Biggie for showing us that higher clock RAM gives us more bandwidth
> 3. Use the search function, this question has been asked so many times
> 4. This thread should be closed.
> 5. Stop saying sorry for bad english and just freaking learn good english. You seem to be able to do it in some places and then type like a 12 year old texting in another. You don't have bad english, you decided to text. And nobody cares if you're not 100% correct grammatically here.



It has not been asked that many times. Also, whut?

Anyway, when building a new system there is very little difference between 1333Mhz sticks and 1600Mhz sticks. At least that is the case here. In fact the faster sticks are usually cheaper if you're looking for 8GB modules. So I think it's worth it when building new. It is probably not worth it to upgrade.

Anything more than 8GB RAM is only necesary, or noticable, when doing graphics or designing and stuff like that. For gaming there is no purpose at all.


----------



## syeef (Mar 26, 2013)

Frick said:


> So I think it's worth it when building new. It is probably not worth it to upgrade.



^ this.

And why on earth would you buy 1333MHz over 1600MHz in the first place?


----------



## RCoon (Mar 26, 2013)

1600mhz is gamer standard stuff these days. Although in terms of real world performance, i think in games the difference in each steps of frequency is 1%. Higher frequency ram is more useful for overclocking.


----------



## tokyoduong (Mar 26, 2013)

Frick said:


> It has not been asked that many times. Also, whut?
> 
> Anyway, when building a new system there is very little difference between 1333Mhz sticks and 1600Mhz sticks. At least that is the case here. In fact the faster sticks are usually cheaper if you're looking for 8GB modules. So I think it's worth it when building new. It is probably not worth it to upgrade.
> 
> Anything more than 8GB RAM is only necesary, or noticable, when doing graphics or designing and stuff like that. For gaming there is no purpose at all.



You sure about that? A quick search yielded me many results and this is the first 3 i saw on the first page.

http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=153284&highlight=ram+speed+performance
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=158055&highlight=ram+speed+performance
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=163702&highlight=ram+speed+performance

Please don't tell me after 7K+ posts, you don't know how to search for threads.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 26, 2013)

Frick said:


> It has not been asked that many times. Also, whut?
> 
> Anyway, when building a new system there is very little difference between 1333Mhz sticks and 1600Mhz sticks. At least that is the case here. In fact the faster sticks are usually cheaper if you're looking for 8GB modules. So I think it's worth it when building new. It is probably not worth it to upgrade.
> 
> *Anything more than 8GB RAM is only necesary, or noticable, when doing graphics or designing and stuff like that. For gaming there is no purpose at all.*



Actually, using a ton of ram is quite common for newer gamers.  Many people are recording their live broadcast so on top of the massive game app running they have streaming and recording programs going too.  Granted they don't touch all 8GB of memory, but having 8GB more for $20 is worth it.


----------



## terrastrife (Mar 26, 2013)

I only use ~ 12GB tops under normal usage. I put the rest to cache my SSD/HDDs. Sure 250MB/sec off an SSD is great, but 3000MB/sec from RAM is even better.


----------



## Delta6326 (Mar 26, 2013)

cool.dx.rip said:


> Guys,Out of curiosity can u tell me How much % performance difference between 2X4GB 1333 and 1600mhz?Would its performance noticeable with this type of rig
> PRO:i5 3470
> GPU:7850 2gb and also in 7770
> Monitor 18.5 led
> ...



From those 2 speeds i suggest 1600mhz, 1333 is dieing, and honestly 1600 is starting to be forgotten 1866mhz is becoming the new normal, almost always there is hardly any $ difference it usually cost about $5 more to go up in speed.

You do not need more than 8GB for your needs I've never used more than 2.8GB, but I have a old computer.

Here is a quick example of the difference in price


----------



## Dent1 (Mar 27, 2013)

The OP has created 7 threads, yes 7 threads and hasn't came back to reply or respond to any of the answers. He hasn't even come back to say thank you.

He is a taker, he will ask and take, take, take, take and never give, contribute or say thank you.

If you guys want to keep helping him you're crazy. I think he is a troll and needs the ban stick!


----------

